# JAR mit Konsole starten



## jakob190590 (18. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab eine JAR-Datei mit einem Programm, das System.in und System.out verwendet, also read und print.

*Wie mache ich das jetzt, dass wenn ich dieses Programm starte, die Konsole zur Ein-/Ausgabe angezeigt wird?*
Irgend was mit "java -jar filename.jar" im Ordner wo die jar ist hab ich schon gelesen. Aber da kommt bei mir "Der Befehl java ... nicht gefunden ...". Vllt hat das was mit dem Classpath zu tun.

Jedenfalls wäre es gut, wenn ich mit einer einzigen Batch-Datei die JAR starten könnte, sodass ich sie auf jedem PC einfach durch Doppelklick ausführen kann.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Developer_X (18. Nov 2009)

das geht eig. ganz einfach, wenn du momentan einen doppelklick auf die jar datei machst, steht da doch, "Datei kann nicht geöffnet werden, Programm zum öffnen der datei auswählen,"
Da gibst du ganz einfach diese eine batch datei im JDK an, und dann auf datei immer mit diesem programm öffnen.

Aber das muss bei jedem normalen PC gehen mit
java -jar Test.jar
weil man sonst kein Java installiert hat.
Das da oben, mit dem verknüpfen und allem, das brauchst du nicht zu machen, weil man dafür das JDK braucht, und das muss man sich extra downloaden.
Vielleicht liegst einfach daran dass du kein Java installiert hast?

DX

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, stelle sie ruhig.


----------



## Developer_X (18. Nov 2009)

Schau mal hier ein beispiel, das müsste die jar datei starten, die da dabei ist.
Einfach die angehängte Zip datei downloaden.
Extrahieren
Und dann doppelklick auf Run.bat

wie ich das gemacht hab, kannst du sehen indem du rechtsklick öffnen mit -> editor machst.
Ok?


----------



## jakob190590 (18. Nov 2009)

Also meine JARs sind schon mit "Java(TM) Platform SE Binary" vernknüpft, und GUI-Anwendungen funktionieren auch bei Doppelklick.
Nur wird eben die Konsole nicht angezeigt.

Ich habe jre6 installiert, muss ich da zusätzlich noch das JDK installieren? Ich blicke bei den ganzen Versionen nicht durch. Müsste der Befehl java global verfügbar sein, oder nur im Programmverzeichnis von Java?


----------



## Developer_X (18. Nov 2009)

Ich weiß ja net, aber downloade dir mal mein beispiel, wenn man eine batchdatei startet, also unsere Run.bat (gibts übrigstens leider nur auf Windows) dann öffnen sich eig. immer eine Konsole, ich glaube das, womit du das verknüpft hast, ist ne exe datei, aus dem normalen Java, weil für viele das mit der Konsole blöd ist.

Probier diese Run.bat auszuführen, bei mir werden die auch nciht angezeigt, aber sind trotzdem da, schau mal unten in der leiste, wo alle laufenden programme stehen nach, ob da ein neues fenster erschienen ist, z.B. eins mit dem Konsolen symbol, mach nen rechtsklick drauf, und maximieren.

Dann sollte dir nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

DX,


----------



## faetzminator (18. Nov 2009)

jakob190590 hat gesagt.:


> Nur wird eben die Konsole nicht angezeigt.



Unter Windows gibts java und javaw, im ersteren Fall wird das Programm in einer Konsole ausgeführt, im letzteren nicht. Beim Doppelklick auf das Jar wird es normalerweise mit javaw gestartet.


----------



## jakob190590 (18. Nov 2009)

aja, ich muss deine beiden dateien in den bin-Ordner vom jre6 kopieren, wenn ich die batch dann starte funktioniert es.

Das heißt wahrscheinlich, dass ich diesen bin-Ordner in dieses classpath aufnehmen muss,
weil wenn ich die batch eben in einem anderen verzeichnis starte kommt ein fehler, weil er java.exe nicht findet.

mal googlen wie das geht...

Danke auf jeden Fall


----------



## faetzminator (18. Nov 2009)

Die bat-Datei startet das Jar mit den gewünschten Parametern - mit "java -jar <file>" --> Es kommt eine Konsole...


----------



## jakob190590 (18. Nov 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Unter Windows gibts java und javaw, im ersteren Fall wird das Programm in einer Konsole ausgeführt, im letzteren nicht. Beim Doppelklick auf das Jar wird es normalerweise mit javaw gestartet.



stimmt, bei mir wird auch mit java gestartet, nicht javaw, aber die konsole wird nur ganz kurz angezeigt und verschwindet gleich wieder, obwohl er auf eine eingabe warten sollte.

ja, aber wenn ich "java -jar fn.jar" starte gehts

ok, das hast du jetzt grad geschrieben...

*nur es geht eben bis jetzt nur im bin-ordner wo java.exe liegt*


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Nov 2009)

Java Blog Buch : 01.03 Java installieren
schritt3 ist für dich wichtig


----------



## unregistriert (18. Nov 2009)

Dann musst du deine Pathvariable ergänzen.


----------



## jakob190590 (18. Nov 2009)

unregistriert hat gesagt.:


> Dann musst du deine Pathvariable ergänzen.



jo - das hab ich jetzt gemacht 
komisch, dass das bei der Installation nicht automatisch gemacht wird...
jedenfalls funktionierts jetzt so wie es soll

Danke an alle!


----------

